# Wo liegen die Savegames von Banished (Steamversion)



## DKK007 (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop angefangen zu spielen und würde gerne auf dem PC weiter machen. Allerdings unterstützt das Spiel die Onlinesynchronisation von Steam noch nicht. Daher würde ich die Savegames einfach per Stick rüberkopiern, müsste sie dafür allerdings erstmal finden. 

Weiß jemand vielleicht, wo man die finden kann.
mfg. DKK007

PS. Das Spiel ist einfach genial gemacht.


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Februar 2014)

grundsätzlich unter C eigene Dokumente ....my games glaube und dann spielordner


----------



## DKK007 (27. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, habe sie gefunden! 

Allerdings waren die bei mir, da ich das Spiel mit Wine unter Linux Mint laufen hatte in \home\"Benutzerordner"\Banished.


----------

